# Sandal-type Boat Shoes



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I was in the ship's store waiting for the sales guy to show us some boats when I spotted a pair of sandal boat shoes made by Seabago. They only had one pair and they didn't fit. 

I looked for pics online but couldn't find any nor did I find the shoe. They were molded thong sandals with an adjustable heel strap and deck-type sole. 

I was wondering if anyone has them or similar and if they are as good as regular boat shoes. We looked at four boats Sunday and I wore sandals (no heel strap) and they were dangerous! So I'm wondering if the molding, heel strap and deck-type sole would make them acceptable for getting around while sailing. And if so, where to find them?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

I'm curious about this as well. I have a Rhodes 19, so I get pretty wet sometimes, and always when I launch her.

I saw some Keen sandals at REI on sale. They seem to be popular with kayakers and rafters. Just wondering how well they stick.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Love my Keens. Unfortunately my favorite style is no longer offered and are looking a bit ratty and my mother commandeered my second pair and won't give them up. However, they are comfortable and have toe protection while still being open. No problems on a slippery deck even after four years and they offer styles that easily look good with a dress or skirt (if you are so inclined). Also very good walking distances, unlike even my Dubarry boat shoes which hurt after a bit on land.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

The Keens my wife bought me have been great (Men's Newport H2). They provide toe protection and are comfortable enough to wear all day. Grip has been pretty good under wet conditions probably better than my sneakers. The only drawback so far was when my heel slipped out after catching the back of the sandal on a lifeline while working with the mainsail. I've since tightened them up some.

Josh


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Keenes are great

Nothing protecting toes is a future hospital visit in the making.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Barefoot works pretty well too. I tend to put on my shoes or sandals when leaving the boat at this time of year.


----------



## MarkSailor (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought a pair of TEVA sandals at Academy Sports in April that looked like Keens, but were about half the cost. So far I love them. They have held up fine, and are very comfortable, even when walking on rocky shorelines. They have also seem to have a pretty good grip, although I haven't had them out on a really rough day.

You definitely want something with some toe protection, not a regular flat sandal. Otherwise I agree with Chef2sail that it's a question of when, not whether, you'll be visiting the emergency room.

Mark
S/V Reality
New Orleans, LA


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

So I think I'll be about $99 lighter after buying the keens, but should be worth it. Thanks. I think.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Which Keen has the best sole for a wet deck?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Some teens have sipped soles like topsiders. These are best. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

I wear casual Tevas as deck shoes since the Sperry's and Sebagos are too narrow for my feet. I picked these up a few years ago and I've been really happy with them: Teva Westwater When it's cold but not too wet I add a pair of hiking socks. They don't make that model anymore but the support and construction have been great. I think they were advertised as "casual" shoes when they were selling them.


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

Seems like the Newport H2 got high marks for traction.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I have Keens. Excellent. Picked them up in Winners for $50, even better.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Keens or Teva


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Crocs 








I am impressed by how good the grip is, how comfortable they are, and good toe protection.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

bljones said:


> Crocs
> I am impressed by how good the grip is, how comfortable they are, and good toe protection.


Crocs has a warehouse sale on all summer at the International Centre beside Toronto's pearson airport(Airport and Derry Rds). They get the returns from online stores so stock is limited. I have a standing order for a pair like yours. $35.

They also have 1000's of the regular plastic crocs if you are so inclined.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

After too many snubbed toes no bare foot piggies when under way. Routine is two pairs of Keen's. Old ones for land. New ones on the boat. Bare foot when not underway or below. Have micro fiber rug ( wife found it at Bed Bath). Type used when getting out of the shower. Place it in front of companionway. Brush feet or Keens every time going below. Boat clean/dry inside. The stick of the Keens is nearly as good as my Dubarry seaboots. Trick is to take some sand paper and rough them up a bit from time to time. Have 5y on the old ones and 2y on the new. Have different color threading to keep them straight.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I was at my local hippie shoe store. They sell a great variety of "outdoors" shoes and I have found Keens on sale for half price twice now. I don't know if I would try ordering Keens online as they seem to very fit wise quite a bit between models. I have three pairs and all three are different sizes. 

I did notice a new (to me at least) keen boat shoe that looks almost like a traditional boat shoe with the keen toe and I will pick a pair of those up this season.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

keens here, work great for kayak and boating


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Barefoot is best for sailing. But for sailing on the boat and off the boat I love my sperry son r sandals. Great grip. No staining the deck.


----------



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

I've never found a pair of Keen sandals that fit me well, but I am very happy with LL Bean's Explorer sandals. Very comfortable, very good grip, decent toe protection, non-marking and easier on the wallet than Keens.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Can somebody compare/contrast the Keen Newport H2 with the Turia and Clearwater CNX? I am looking for a boat and “dinghy” shoe – one that I can wear both on the water and also the beach, walks into town, trails etc. (think Baja)


----------



## LooseDiamond (Dec 7, 2010)

Chaco Z/1 marine sandal. I got the one with toe strap. Used them on the boat, on the beach, and on mutliple day creek trips. The straps are adjustable and take a while to get just right. They can be send back for repair, resole. I love mine (when forced to wear shoes!).


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Keens, definitely. I used to be a Teva gal but when my sis visited last year, she mentioned that Keens might be a better option. I really like the closed toes. Luckily for me, I wear kid's size shoes, and my son has a huge discount at a local sporting goods store, so I was able to snag a pair for $25 (_incl tax_). I've run around my deck in a total downpour, and the keens have done me well.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, Keens have very generous kids' sizing. A kid 6 fits my daughter's women's size 7 1/2 perfectly, at a huge discount from the adult pricing.

I live in my chacos whenever there's no snow on the ground, and sometimes when there is. I never thought of having them resoled. Thanks, my current pair is worn down and getting slick. On board I prefer to be barefoot most of the time.


----------



## BCC1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I switched from Teva to Keen. I love the toe protection and comfort. Newport H2 are great for sailing, kayaking and walking around town.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

WinterRiver said:


> Yes, Keens have very generous kids' sizing. A kid 6 fits my daughter's women's size 7 1/2 perfectly, at a huge discount from the adult pricing.


Ah, that explains why I could wear a keens size 3. I had wondered about that bit. But yes, the kids prices are much more reasonable, even without my son's discount.


----------



## Ruby Vee (Jan 12, 2013)

JoeLena said:


> I'm curious about this as well. I have a Rhodes 19, so I get pretty wet sometimes, and always when I launch her.
> 
> They seem to be popular with kayakers and rafters. Just wondering how well they stick.


I have several pairs of Keens -- I have the hiking type of boot/shoe which don't stick. But my Keen Venice H2 and Newport H2 (3 and 4 years old) sandals stick very well. I also have a pair of Keen ankle boots that I've had for years, and they're fabulous for cold weather boating. They're warm and stick well. I don't know what I'll do when they wear out, because I haven't seen the same style for sale recently.


----------



## Ruby Vee (Jan 12, 2013)

LooseDiamond said:


> Chaco Z/1 marine sandal. I got the one with toe strap. Used them on the boat, on the beach, and on mutliple day creek trips. The straps are adjustable and take a while to get just right. They can be send back for repair, resole. I love mine (when forced to wear shoes!).


I like the Chaco's, too. I have a pair without the toe strap -- bought them when I lived in Seattle (where socks with sandals won't get you ejected from polite gatherings). They grip the deck very nicely and are also good for walking on the beach, over rocks and into town. Since my last encounter with an unidentified submersed object resulted in several stitches, I also wear them swimming.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Another vote for the Keen Newport H2's. I used to use Teva's, but found that when wet, the straps stretched out on me...useless on the Hobie. Maybe I didn't have the right model. Regardless, I needed better toe protection...so the Keen's were perfect. Same fit, wet or dry. They have a siped sole for grip on a wet deck. As I recall, the "H2" means it is for wet use. You get a funky foot tan, but your toes will be intact.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I replaced my Birkinstocks recently and discovered that while my old beat-up pair gripped the deck okay, I slid around the deck in my replacements. I kicked them off, but agree that it's dangerous to be running around the boat in bare feet. 

I have a pair of Sperry's boat shoes but hate the way they fit - no arch support, and I don't like the vulnerability of having laces that can come undone. Has anyone tried the sporty sneaker-type boat shoes by either HH or Sperry? I'm thinking of trying those next.


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

Got my Keen H2 Newport sandals a few days ago and loving them so far. They really are superbly comfortable and grip great!


----------

